# how much was your wedding dress??



## cupcakekate

just being nosy :blush: just ordered mine for £115 lol! xxx


----------



## kintenda

Mine was £200 - but I was very lucky, managed to get a pristine ex sample one at the NEC wedding show! Was worth £1300!
Sounds like you got a great bargain!


----------



## honeybee2

£530 with alterations but I had money off it. It was £800.


----------



## EstelSeren

In the end it cost me £10 for my wedding dress and flowergirl dress! That was only because I had them made by an aunt of my husband's though! I was expecting to pay £70 towards materials, which were £140 total, and then the rest of the cost would be covered by her as a wedding present! I ended up paying £40 up front then went to pay £30 at the wedding but she turned down my cheque and gave us a card with £30 in! So it works out as us paying £10 in the end! :happydance: It does pay off to have help from family and friends who are skillful in useful areas!

Beca :wave:


----------



## michyk84

£89 shoulda been £500 its an ex store one (so used only for trying on but is perfect condition)


----------



## Stella Willia

The best way to find brand new yet inexpensive wedding dresses is by shopping online. If you're not particularly set on whether or not your dress is new, then you might find inexpensive wedding dresses in places you might not normally think of. I mentioned using eBay for dress accessories.


----------



## Scamp

Mine was £395, it was on sale though, not sure how much it should of been x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

£84 for mine from ebay xx


----------



## Charlotte-j

£50 for my dress, with a few extras thrown in (shoes/tiara etc)


----------



## Beccaboop

£400 from a uk shop on eBay


----------



## Secret

Mine was £250 :)


----------



## Tiff

Mine was $975 before alterations, $1065 after alterations.


----------



## beccybobeccy

where are you finding all these bargain dresses?


----------



## michyk84

mine was from a bridal shop that sell the old sample dresses on ebay


----------



## Mynx

£200 from Ebay altho the woman who sold it to me owns her own bridal shop. It was an ex display and was gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## mumandco

Mine is £800 without alterations


----------



## mizzk

Mines an ex display Maggie Sottero Maeleigh for £210 :) Its in perfect new condition and i looovvee it!


----------



## Chai_w

mine was $265 but they have to send some money back cuz they messed up on a couple pieces that have to be altered but i dont expect it to be much for the alterations =)


----------



## cherry22

Mine was £500 with alterations, it was ex sample in perfect condition! Its maggie sottero too i think it was ment to be £800! x


----------



## marley2580

Mine is a handmade unique dress that has been made for £120 + £200 for the material. The original it's based on was £1600!


----------



## twiggy56

Mine was an Alan Hannah, it cost £1,500 but we got £300 off it as we had a -£200 voucher for the Bridal store we bought it from a wedding exhibition and also got an extra 10% off for paying in full.

So really it cost about £1,2150

Worth every single penny, it just feels quality and it was literally my dream dress!


----------



## BlaireUK

I'm so jealous of all you ladies who got their wedding dress for such bargains!! 

Mines was £1400 including alterations. But in my defence I felt amazing in it (nothing else compared) and in comparison to some of the others I tried on it was a bargain!


----------



## xkirstyx

£85 should of been £120


----------



## MrsVenn

Mine was £1600 without alterations.


----------



## Seity

$250. Fit perfectly, so no alterations needed.


----------



## peanut08

Mine cost me £600 with alterations


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

mines coming in at around £35.


----------



## LittleAurora

mine is bespoke and cost £250 :) 
I saw the dress she normally makes and I asked her to change parts and add things


----------



## jessica716

£1100, includes altering from size uk14 (dress' original size) to a uk8 and will include a final alteration a month before wedding


----------



## toffee87

£550 :)


----------



## Hayley90

Ive not bought it yet... but its RRp was £3360. :dohh: Im hoping itll go down now though, as they have a 2012 collection out, and mine is 2011. x


----------



## LittleAurora

what dress is that?


----------



## Hayley90

Belita, by Jenny packham. X


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh i like it!


----------



## Hayley90

Me too :lol: 
Hoping it'll be cheaper soon. Failing that I've seen a very similar version... And I love most of the 2012 season, so who knows :lol:


----------



## Twiglet

Mine was £95 reduced from £985 as they had a flash sale, alterations were meant to be £100 but MIL is doing them for me :) and the top needs only small alterations and the hem and train need taking up a wee bit. It's a size 14 and I'm a size 10 but the top part honestly feels like a size 10 :o x


----------



## jms895

If i get the one I want about a grand :shock:


----------



## numb3rthree

£500 and expecting alterations to cost approx £100


----------



## leash27

I haven't bought mine yet but the one I have chosen is £1175, the store I am buying it from are doing a special offer for all dresses ordered in Sept they are taking 10% off which means I will get mine for £1050! I budgeted £800 for my dress so I have gone a little over but I fell in love with it instantly and no other dress has even come close!

Does anyone know if it is common for stores to offer extra discount if you pay in full when ordering?

X


----------



## chelseaharvey

I have fallen in love with the designer Dizzie Lizzie & the dress is £2000 gulp - no way will i spend that though so going to see if i can find one 2nd hand as i dont mind doing that with a wedding dress. I couldnt spend that.... Madness


----------



## kezhulme

wow, baby and bump girls are just awesome at getting bargains!


----------



## steph.

It was $180 but I will need to alter it before the big day. I will be 34 weeks pregnant by then so dont know what shape i'll be! Its this one here...

https://www.tiffanyrose.com/maternity/clothing/ATH.html


----------

